# Wasted slin?



## stronger4ever (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a really good leg workout today  then after I was done I did my IM slin injection in my right quad. However even tho I aspirated it bled. I probably didn't relax enough. Do you guys think I wasted the slin? I did bleed enough to stain my shorts.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jan 10, 2011)

depends how long of a needle you used. 1.5" you probably just lost some blood.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 10, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> depends how long of a needle you used. 1.5" you probably just lost some blood.



LOL I wish, It was an insulin syringe


----------



## BigBoiH (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you follow slin protocol anyway?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 11, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I had a really good leg workout today then after I was done I did my IM slin injection in my right quad. However even tho I aspirated it bled. I probably didn't relax enough. Do you guys think I wasted the slin? I did bleed enough to stain my shorts.


 

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 11, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> depends how long of a needle you used. 1.5" you probably just lost some blood.


 

If you used enough insulin to not use a slin pin you would be dead.  Even too much in a slin pin can lead to death.


----------



## BigBoiH (Jan 11, 2011)

CT said:


> If you used enough insulin to not use a slin pin you would be dead.  Even too much in a slin pin can lead to death.



I think he just missed the fact that it sas slin we we're talking about or he just doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 11, 2011)

What's the purpose of IM slin usage?  Is it similar to the IM IGF use?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 11, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> What's the purpose of IM slin usage? Is it similar to the IM IGF use?


 

Acts quicker and clears quicker.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 13, 2011)

CT said:


> Acts quicker and clears quicker.



About how much quicker, would you say?  The reason I'm asking as I was looking into slin use but it's not ideal for me for PWO since I lift at night and don't get home till 11-11:30pm and need to be up at 7am every day.  I know I'm not remotely ready for it and I'm not even close to using it yet, just curious for now.


----------

